# An 86 Ring Gauge CAO Soprano!



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Did anyone see the CAO Sopranos Limited Edition Sample. It has two that look like baseball bats, two like champagne bottles and one thats an 86 ring gauge. Just simply amazing. I would love to try one!


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

I wanna smoke the baseball bat, haha. I dont know if i would feel right smoking it really. They are pretty cool looking though.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

There is also an Opus X baseball bat.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Very cool looking cigars, however I dont know how well they will smoke.


----------



## MarkoPoloNYC (Jul 15, 2009)

Gotta say they look pretty damn stupid. I wouldnt pay to smoke one of those. 
Personally, I hate when when companies try to use something popular and try to make a sale. Sopranos Cigars? Sopronas Wine? What next Sopranos Hand guns and Ice Picks?


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

QUOTE=MarkoPoloNYC;2661546]Gotta say they look pretty damn stupid. I wouldnt pay to smoke one of those. 
Personally, I hate when when companies try to use something popular and try to make a sale. Sopranos Cigars? Sopronas Wine? What next Sopranos Hand guns and Ice Picks?[/QUOTE]
:gn :gn :r


----------



## MarkoPoloNYC (Jul 15, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> QUOTE=MarkoPoloNYC;2661546]Gotta say they look pretty damn stupid. I wouldnt pay to smoke one of those.
> Personally, I hate when when companies try to use something popular and try to make a sale. Sopranos Cigars? Sopronas Wine? What next Sopranos Hand guns and Ice Picks?


:gn :gn :r[/QUOTE]

:rotfl:


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

That was last years _"Collector Sampler"_ C.A.O. has a sampler every year for collectors. Not necessarily for smoking. Two years ago the released a Bratalia sampler called "Artistry of Champions" with two trumpets that were a whopping 96 ring gauge. They are fun to smoke, and I know someone that smoked one of them, but more for collectors piece. And that was the same for the Champagne Bottle in the "Soprano Combo Sampler"


----------



## biged843 (Aug 5, 2008)

A buddy of mine smoked the bullet. He said it took him forever to finish. He was tired of smoking by the time he got done.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

MarkoPoloNYC said:


> Personally, I hate when when companies try to use something popular and try to make a sale. Sopranos Cigars? Sopronas Wine? What next Sopranos Hand guns and Ice Picks?


Well, excuuuuuuse me. I just picked up my SWEET Soprick (Sopranos Ice Pick) and I use it every day.

:lol::lol::lol:

I kinda agree although I know they're 'Collector's Items'. Some people dig 'em and some don't. Takes all kinds. I'll pass.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

This one, I'd be more apt to try (if I could even find and afford one!):



Than this one:


----------



## MarkoPoloNYC (Jul 15, 2009)

mrreindeer said:


> Well, excuuuuuuse me. I just picked up my SWEET Soprick (Sopranos Ice Pick) and I use it every day.
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I kinda agree although I know they're 'Collector's Items'. Some people dig 'em and some don't. Takes all kinds. I'll pass.


LMAO!!

I didn't mean to come off like a snob if I did. LOL I mean to each his/her own. 
Smoke em if you got em.:thumb:


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Hahaha, not at all & totally.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

I want a lady that can smoke that one.


----------



## MrRogers (Jun 15, 2009)

CAO's marketing department has to be smoking crack. Excellent follow-up to the "light up" vision box.

Why dont they spend their money on putting the few decent stick they sell (ie brazilia) in cedar boxes instead of cardboard.

MrR


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

They remind me of half of the Drew Estate Natural "Egg" just not "perfectoed" on the foot end. I got one (Egg) just for the sake of getting one. Its an interesting looking cigar. I've heard it takes over 2hours to smoke it, maybe why its sittting n my Humi.


----------



## mugzy (Jul 8, 2009)

lol.....have to puncha hole in the side of it to smoke it.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

MrRogers said:


> CAO's marketing department has to be smoking crack. Excellent follow-up to the "light up" vision box.
> 
> Why dont they spend their money on putting the few decent stick they sell (ie brazilia) in cedar boxes instead of cardboard.
> 
> MrR


Right on!


----------

